# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Wörter für 'Geld' im Thai

## Joseph

Wie mit Enrico besprochen, möchte ich in lockerer Folge –so wie es meine Zeit erlaubt- hier ein paar kleinere Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache geben. Wie Ihr wisst, interessiert mich die Thaisprache sehr, woher die Wörter stammen, in welchem Zusammenhang sie gebraucht werden, welchen Bedeutungswandel sie mitgemacht haben, usw.  Aber ich bin kein Linguist, beruflich habe ich mit der Sprache nichts zu tun, es ist reines Interesse und daher sind die Aussagen, die ich machen kann, stets sehr beschränkt. Und ich mache Fehler… Dazu stehe ich, und wenn jemand mich auf Fehler hinweist, bin ich immer sehr dankbar!

Außerdem: Hat mal jemand eine Frage zur Thaisprache, kann er sie gern hier stellen, ich werde versuchen, sie zu beantworten. 

Heute, im ersten Beitrag, geht es um „Geld“.

1)	????   (etwa: ngön)
Das Wort stammt aus dem Altchinesischen ‚ngien’, hat sich im Japan. zu ‚gin’, im Chines. zu ‚jin’ und eben im Thai zu ‚ngön’ entwickelt. ‚ngien’ bedeutete ursprünglich ‚Silber’.

Im Thai hat ???? einmal noch die alte Bedeutung ‚Silber’. Dann aber hat ????  eben auch die Bedeutung ‚Geld’

Es gibt unzählige Zusammensetzungen mit ???? in der Bedeutung ‚Geld’. 
Bei der ersten Wortgruppe steht ???? am Anfang, dahinter ein Wort, das sagt, um welche Art Geld es sich handelt. Hier die geläufigsten Beispiele:
???????? (etwa: ngöngepp) = Erspartes
????????? (etwa: ngöndöan) = monatliches Gehalt
????????? (etwa: ngöndau) = Deposit (von Engl. ‚down’, das End-n wird nicht gesprochen)
??????????(etwa: gnönborijaag) = Geld, das gespendet wird, Opfergeld
??????? (etwa: ngönbaat) = der Baht
????????? (etwa: ngönbamnaan) = Rente, Pension, Ruhegehalt 
      z.B. ????????????  (etwa: gingönbamnaan) = von der Rente leben (wörtl.:Rente essen)
???????? (etwa: ngönbplohm) = Falschgeld
???????? (etwa: ngönyuuroh) = der Euro
?????? (etwa: ngönsott) = Bargeld

Bei der zweiten Wortgruppe steht ???? am Ende, als Akkusativobjekt, wieder ein paar wenige Beispiele:
??????? (etwa: gungön) = Geld leihen (im Sinne von Kredit nehmen, bei der Bank z.B.)
???????? (etwa: djaingön) = bezahlen
??????? (etwa: faagngön) = Geld deponieren
??????? (etwa: yöhmngön) = Geld leihen (kleine Sume, ohne Formalitäten, vom Freund z.B.)
?????? (etwa: haagnön) = Geld verdienen   (‚haa’ bedeutet eigentlich ‚suchen’)
    aber ????????????? (etwa: puhyinghaangön) = Prostituierte (wörtl.: Frau, die Geld verdient)

Auch bei der dritten Wortgruppe steht ???? am Ende, aber das erste Wort ist auch ein Substantiv.
Beispiel:
???????? (etwa: dtalaadngön) = Geldmarkt

  2) ????? (etwa: bi-e)        (Achtung: fallender Ton, sonst heißt es „Bier“)
Das Wort stammt aus dem Altchinesischen ‚puai’, wurde im Hochchines. ‚pei’, im Japan. 'bai', und im Thai ‚bi-e’.

Es bedeutet eigentlich „Muschel“. Da man früher in Ostasien Muschelschalen als Geld benutzt hat (in Thailand wurde das 1862 abgeschafft, vorher waren 100 ‚bi-e’ = 1 Att, 800 ‚bi-e’ = 1 Fuang), heißt ‚bi-e’ auch Geld. Der Ausdruck findet sich jedoch eher im Süden, wo das Wort in der Alltagssprache in der Bedeutung 'Geld' oft benutzt wird, z.B. ????????? (etwa: lennbi-e) = um Geld spielen, oder ?????????? (etwa: maimihbi-e) = es ist kein Geld da, kein Geld haben.

Es findet sich im Hochthai aber noch in ???????? (etwa: doogbi-e) = Zinsen, wörtlich übersetzt: Geldblüten (so wie eine Blattpflanze Blüten bekommt, so bringt Geld Zinsen)

Joseph

----------


## odd

Super Idee finde ich sehr gut Joseph.

Allerdings haette ich Satang auch noch in den Wortschatz mit aufgenommen.

----------

> Es findet sich im Hochthai aber noch in ???????? (etwa: doogbi-e) = Zinsen,...


Heißt das nicht  dô:k bi:a?

----------


## odd

Auf was manche so achten  ::

----------


## Samuianer

....auch zur Phonetik: Wenn mich meine Ohren nicht taeuschen, hoert sich das "Yoehm Noeng" eher wie:"Yue-m Nun" an!

So auch allgemein zu "Noen" = "Nun"


Mir ist sehr wohl klar das die wirklich phonetisch korrekte Aussprache eigentlich mit unserer Lautschrift, d.h. dem lateinischen Alphabet, nur recht schwer dargestellt werden kann, da es einfach an den richtigen Lauten mangelt.

So habe ich in einigen Woerterbuechern immer wieder "Fehler" dieser Art gefunden.

Weil es bei phonetischen Sprachen sehr genau auf die korrekte _Intonierung_, Aussprache ankommt, sind diese Feinheiten sehr wichtig.

So wird schnell z.B. aus:
 ??? - Nu - Maus, Ratte
??  - Ngu - Schlange


Noch was zu dem Wort Geld: ist das Wort ????  "Nun" eher das umgangssprachliche Wort fuer Geld und das Wort ???? ??? "nun tra" - Geld, Waehrung eher das richtige Wort, oder ist dies nur auf den Begriff Waehrung zutreffend, konnte mir bisher noch KEIN/E Thai beantworten!

----------


## Joseph

Zunächst möchte ich mich für die Reaktionen bedanken, das zeigt mir, dass durchaus Interesse an diesem Thread besteht…

Nun zu den einzelnen Punkten:

1)Zunächst zur Frage von Samuianer wegen  ??????? (etwa: ngöndtrah) Das Wort ??? (etwa: dtrah) bedeutet eigentlich (offzielles) Siegel, Stempel, Wappen. ??????? ist ein Fachbegriff für geprägtes oder gedrucktes Geld. In den thailändischen Gesetzeswerken ist definiert: ??????? ist das vom Staat ausgegebene offizielle Geld, das benutzt wird, um Schulden jeder Art zu bezahlen, darunter fallen Münzen und Banknoten. Die Begriffe ??????? und ???? sind normalerweise nicht austauschbar. 
Es heißt z.B. ????????? (etwa: ngönmaipoh) = das Geld reicht nicht, ??????? könnte man hier nicht verwenden.

Im folgenden Satz spreche ich von der Währung eines Landes: ?????????????????????????????? (etwa: prathetnihmaimingönkongkauehng) = dieses Land hat kein eigenes Geld (z.B. Ecuador, dort ist seit einigen Jahren der US Dollar die gesetzliche Währung).

2)Odd hat gesagt, er hätte noch ‚Satang’ aufgenommen. Ja, das stimmt, ein guter Hinweis, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Also hier ergänzend:

??????   (etwa: sadtaang) 
Das Wort stammt aus dem Sanskrit/Pali, es findet sich im tibetischen ‚Tanka’, in Kasachstan heißt die Währung ‚Tenge’, in Bangladesch’ Taka’…
Die Grundbedeutung im Thai ist ‚1/100 Baht’,  daraus hat sich dann die Bedeutung ‚Geld’ gebildet. Es ist jedoch nicht beliebig austauschbar mit ???? (etwa:ngön). In der Bedeutung ‚Geld’ wird das Wort eher im vertrauten Kreis benutzt. Da kann man sagen „?????????????????" (etwa: kaubpenkonmihsataang) =er ist ein reicher Mann (er ist ein Mann, der Geld hat). 
Aber wenn ich zur Bank gehe und Geld leihen will, muss ich natürlich ???? (etwa:ngön) benutzen…

3) Aussprache/Transkription: es ist *absolut unmöglich*, wie Samuianer schon sagt, die Thai-Aussprache in ihren Feinheiten durch unsere Buchstaben genau wiederzugeben. Das können immer nur Annäherungen sein. Meine in Klammern gegebene Versuche dienen einzig dazu, dem, der Thai sprechen aber nicht lesen kann, deutlich zu machen, welches Wort gemeint ist. Man muss das Wort schon kennen, wenn man wissen will, welches gemeint ist und wie es ausgesprochen wird.
Nehmen wir Montas Frage: bi-e oder bi-a. Nun, weder noch! Am ehesten kommt meiner Meinung nach das ‚e’ in ‚Sonne’ dem Endlaut nahe (aber auch nicht 100%).
Die Engländer, z.B. Mary Haas, transkribieren mit –a, weil sie das ‚a’ nicht wie unser deutsches ‚a’ aussprechen. 
Ich möchte klarstellen: keiner kann durch meine „kleinen Bemerkungen zur Thaisprache“ Thai lernen, das ist kein Thaikurs hier, sondern ich versuche nur, mit meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen ein paar Zusammenhänge und etwas Hintergrundwissen darzulegen. 

Joseph

----------

Noch was zur Aussprache. Ich habe ja im Süden gelebt, mit eigenem Dialekt und dadurch entsprechender Ausspracheprägung. Daher werden wohl auch die kleineren Unterschiede kommen. Mich haben schon Thais gefragt, ob meiner Thaiaussprache, ob ich im Süden gelebt hätte. Fanden die z.T. recht lustig.

----------


## odd

> Noch was zur Aussprache. Ich habe ja im Süden gelebt, mit eigenem Dialekt und dadurch entsprechender Ausspracheprägung. Daher werden wohl auch die kleineren Unterschiede kommen. Mich haben schon Thais gefragt, ob meiner Thaiaussprache, ob ich im Süden gelebt hätte. Fanden die z.T. recht lustig.


Sorry Joseph noch einmal OT.

Ist bei den thais auch nicht anders. Wenn eine Thai welche in Muenchen aufwaechst, hoasst mi, hoerst

----------


## Samuianer

@Joseph: Danke fuer die ausfuehrliche Klaerung! Ist halt mit der Transkription so... wollte ich nur noch mal, sozusagen, unterstreichen!

Gut war auch der Hinweis , Paralelle Englisch, auf die verschiedene "Muttersprachen-Transkription"!

Korrektes Thai ist NUR durch erlernen der Schrift moeglich!

Klar ist das dies KEIN "Thaikurs" werden soll aber fuer uns, die "Bemuehten" immerhin ein recht interessantes Austauschthema, weil diese Sprache doch recht komplex, facettenreich  ist.

Witzig ist auch hierzu noch, das viele sagen: "Mai mii sa(e)tang!" aber Alle sagen: "gep 'tang!"

----------


## schiene

[quote="Samuianer
Witzig ist auch hierzu noch, das viele sagen: "Mai mii sa(e)tang!" aber Alle sagen: "gep 'tang!"[/quote]

Bist du dir da sicher?gep tang heißt doch aber" bezahlen,die Rechnung bitte"
Mai mii saetang heißt ich habe kein Geld?
Ich spreche nur bissel Thai und das langt gerade zum überleben.
Klärt mich mal auf wo mein Fehler liegt!

----------


## Joseph

schiene schreibt: Bist du dir da sicher?gep tang heißt doch aber" bezahlen,die Rechnung bitte"

Ja, Samuianer hat Recht.

Eigentlich müsste es "gep sadtaang" heißen, das heißt "sammle Geld ein", entspricht also unserem "Die Rechnung bitte!" oder "Ich möchte zahlen!"

Dass die Thais in täglicher salopper Sprache nur "gep dtang" sagen, ist so begründet:
Die Thais verkürzen in salopper Sprache den ersten Vokal 'a' so, dass er nicht mehr gehört wird. Das gilt auch für andere Wörter, die mit s-dt... anfangen.
Dadurch kämen drei Konsonanten hintereinander, nämlich p,  s und  dt, was die Thais nicht meistern können. Folglich lassen sie das 's' in der Mitte verschwinden. 
(gleichzeitig wird das eigentlich lange 'aa' verkürzt zu 'a') und es kommt "gep dtang" heraus.

"Die Rechnung bitte!" kann man auch durch ????????? (etwa: checkbinn) ausdrücken. Der Ausdruck kommt aus dem Englischen "check (the) bill", da die Thais kein End-l in ihrer Aussprache haben, wird aus dem Doppel-l zwangläufig ein 'n'.  

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Danke Joseph!
Die Unterschiede zw.korrekter Aussprache und Slang sind wohl weltweit immer sehr groß.Für mich persönlich ist es wichtiger die Umgangssprache zu lernen.Feinheiten der thail.Sprache werden dann später gelernt oder man bekommt sie so nach und nach mit woran du ja einen großen Anteil hast.
Ich möchte mich auch nochmals bei dir für deine Mühen und Aufwendungen welche du hier in unserem Forum aufbringst recht herzlich bedanken  ::

----------


## Samuianer

@schiene: hat Joseph schon richtig gehend erklaert, genauso war es gemeint! Dank hier auch an Joseph, vor Allem an seine Aufmerksamkeit!

Zu dem "niemals ein "L" am Ende, das wird zum "N": Ist wohl der Name des Koenigs das beste Beispiel = Bhumiphol, wird immer Bhumiphon ausgesprochen, wobei das "N" eine merkwuerdige Verschmelzung aus L+N ist....

Im Sueden ist es Teil des Dialekts, ganze Vorsilben weg zu lassen!

So wird z.B. aus  dem Wort "Markt" ???? - tala-ad = ??? - la-ad!

aus Tomate ?????? ??? - ma-kuea-thet = ??? ??? - kuea-thet

aus Samui = 'mui usw. endlos.....

----------


## odd

> aus Samui = 'mui usw. endlos.....


... und Durian mit ri(y)en von den Suedstaatlern ausgesprochen wird, welches mich mit Schule ri(y)en verwirrte.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> aus Samui = 'mui usw. endlos.....
> 
> 
> ... und Durian mit ri(y)en von den Suedstaatlern ausgesprochen wird, welches mich mit Schule ri(y)en verwirrte.


so auch = ?????? = rein - Muenze
????? - lernen 

Ja, ist schon irre... wie in meinem Beispiel mit "kue a thet" fuer Tomate, so bleibt dann Zwergaubergine "Ma kue a", "ma kue a"! Wobei das "ma" ganz leicht unterdrueckt wird, also fast wegfaellt...

Hier fahren sie nicht nach Nathon, sondern nach "..dton", nicht nach Chaweng, sondern nach "...we n-g".

Der Hammer, wer das nicht weiss, kommt gar nicht mehr klar.

Meine Ex, die aus Bkk stammte und somit "Klaeng" sprach, sagt immer: 'Die sprechen mit harter Zunge"! 

Mir kommt es oft so vor, das sich das aus dem Betelkauen her entwickelt hat, (es  hoert sich echt so an) so wie man Amerikanern nachsagt sie haetten einen Kaugummi beim sprechen im Mund!

----------


## Joseph

Samuianer nimmt Bezug auf den Süddialekt, wo viele Vorsilben weggelassen werden.

Historisch ist es so, dass Thai gaaanz früher mal eine einsilbige Tonsprache war. Der Süddialekt ist der Dialekt im Thai, das dem alten Thai etwa aus den frühen Ayutthaya-Jahren noch am nächsten kommt, die Südthais haben einige ganze alte Spracheigenschaften bewahrt.

So hieß im alten Thai der Bauchnabel ??? (etwa: dööh), dann hat man präfigiert zu ?????? (etwa: saidööh), das wurde abgeschliffen zum heutigen ?????. Die Südthais sagen nach alter Weise nur ???.

Im alten Thai hieß die Tür ?? (etwa: dtuh), das kam es (zuerst in der vornehmen Hofsprache) in Mode, bei vielen Wörtern  ein ??? davorzusetzen, daher heißt es heute allgemein ????? (etwa: Bpradtuh), im Süden ist das nocht nicht so angekommen, man sagt dort nur kurz ??

Oder das von Samuianer angesprochene ???? (etwa: khö-a). Davor wurde zunächst -wie bei sehr vielen anderen Pflanzen auch- ???? (etw: maag) gesetzt, also ???????? (etwa: maagkö-a), das wurde abgeschliffen zu ?????? (etwa: makö-a). Im Süden hat man die Präfigierung nicht mitgemacht, dort sagt man eben einfach ????. 

usw., usw. 

Joseph

?

----------


## Samuianer

Danke, schau her, schau her...so lernt Mensch immer wieder was hinzu!   ::  

Mit der einsilbigen Sprache hatte ich schon irgendwo auf 'ner Thai-Lern-Seite gelesen, aber nicht in DEM Zusammenhang - und selber bin ich schon garnicht darauf gekommen...  ::  

Da Nakhon si Thammarat ja mal bedeutender als Bkk war - kann die "Konservierung" des alten Sprachstils daher ruehren das sich die Suedthais eher mit Nakhon indentifizieren als mit Bkk?

So findet sich auch die traditionelle Waehlerschaft der Demokraten hauptsaechlich im Sueden.

----------

